# Tin Pan Alley Baked Beans



## burksmoke (Jan 22, 2006)

Tin Pan Alley Baked Beans

Saw this recipe somewhere and tweaked it a little.  Very close to Earlâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s recipe.  I like to experiment with every new batch and it always turns out great.

Start with a #10 can (the big one) of pork n beans.
Rinse in a colander till all the juice is gone.

Other ingredients;

Â½ lb of brisket burnt ends or smoked bacon
1 cup barbecue sauce
1 cup brown sugar
1 cup chopped onion
1 green pepper chopped
3or 4 japaleno peppers chopped (remove seeds first, or not)
couple shots of Jack Daniels whisky (in the beans, not the cook)
2 tablespoons of your favorite rub
2 tablespoons olive oil

sautÃ[emoji]169[/emoji] onions, green pepper, and japalenos in olive oil until soft
add to washed beans
add burnt ends and whisky
add barbecue sauce, brown sugar and rub
mix and place in smoker under ribs or whatever else you are smoking.

I usually smoke for about 3 hours,  sometimes I cover with foil the last half of process.
The use an alum. pan for this, hence the name.   Enjoy

Burk


----------

